# 97 ifiniti qx4, squeal/grind noise, idler pulley?



## GCncsuHD (Nov 8, 2007)

ok first lets get this out of the way, i know im a :newbie:, and a GM guy, but i know my way around forums, been a reputable member at gmfullsize.com, fullsizechevy.com, pirate4x4.com, nc4x4.com, performancetrucks.net, etc. and im not here to start any gm vs. nissan stuff, just here to learn about my girlfriends new ride -97 infiniti qx4 (overall same as R50 pathfinder right?)

ok now heres the problem- she complains about a squealing noise under the hood, i go to check it out, doesnt sound the right pitch for a belt, sounds like its coming from the accessory drive belt tensioner idler pulley, so i assume bearings are bad in the pulley? the belt was slightly loose so i tightened it, no squealing but there was a slight grinding noise which i assume was the bearing(also saw a slight wobble while it was spinning), well after a week the squealing returned, so im going to try to replace the pulley (belts looked/felt good, no cracks, glazing, etc)

1.how do you remove the pulley? while i was adjusting the belt i loosened it, removed the nut completely, but i couldnt remove it by hand, (didnt try hard, it was late at night), do you need to use a puller on it? or just a little leverage and it slides right off? (not much room there for a puller)

2. i found a TSB about the AC idler pulley bearing noise that described exactly the problem im having with the accessory idler pulley, it says i need to replace the pulley, and bracket both with the updated version, is this true for the other idler pulley? (couldnt find the bracket p/n online at rockauto.com or advance auto parts)

3. i looked up parts online only found a number for the AC idler pulley, is it the same pulley for both? (the looked similar, both serpentine, but i didnt think at the time to compare the diameter or count the ribs) 

4. i also saw a common problem was the harmonic balancer could create the same noise, but i believe this is isolated to the idler pulley, im gonna check closer with a stethoscope to be sure, also possibly the timing belt tensioner? (yes i searched first, just had some more specific questions)

Thanks guys, i appreciate any help, im just trying to be prepared as we both go to school 80mi apart, but i plan to work on it this weekend, but i only have 2 days to work so id like to be prepared before hand.

also, sorry for the long post, just alot of noob questions, thanks


----------



## GCncsuHD (Nov 8, 2007)

oh and heres the TSB i found
















what do you think? is it related to the problem im having with the accesory( beside the alt) idler pulley? thanks


----------

